
Ask HN: Advice between an iOS programming job and a C/C++ one? - researcher
I have been doing iOS programming for about 3 years now. I looked for an opportunity to work on C++&#x2F;Golang. I got it.<p>As things stand, from a purely language standpoint, and not much to do with any particular domain, there is this C++&#x2F;Golang job. It definitely sounds exciting. And I also have another iOS offer open to me.<p>Although I think that I should move on with whatever is my calling, I would like to look at this option from an objective&#x2F;outsider perspective, and ask what factors would&#x2F;should I consider, and make a more informed choice.
======
jmnicolas
Maybe I'm getting old but are you really going to you choose your next job
based only on the programming language used ?

Check the company, the salary, the benefits, the local environment (not the
dev env, the geographic one ;-), the commuting, the crime rate, the
restaurants around, even the "hotness" of your future colleagues but dude who
cares about the programming language ?

~~~
researcher
Ok maybe its because I didn't mention it, but I got those factors covered.

But I was talking from a technology standpoint, working with C++/Golang vs.
working on iOS. They are different playing fields. What should I look to in
future? But perhaps you made your point there with "but dude who cares about
the programming language".

~~~
jmnicolas
Yes I think the language is not important : after 6 months coding in a
language you loathe, the Stockholm syndrome will take effect and you will
start to find excuses for it (some people still defend PHP ... need I say more
;-).

All else being equal and if it's about your career path, I'd say the C++ / Go
offer is more interesting : you will add 2 more languages to your skill list
and I'd bet 20 years from now you will still find C++ offers. On the contrary
you can't be sure iOS will still be a thing and even if it's still is, it will
probably be completely different from what you do now.

